# Just got my Royall 1000 Pellet smoker !



## smokey bones (Mar 17, 2010)

the waiting is over ,i got it ! 
just need to get some meat for this weekend ... i may try a small pork shoulder 



new grill arrived well packed, ups said they'd be here at 1-4pm 
i got home at 1255 , it was already there so i was a little nervous about damage.
smoke stack had a little ding on the very top, but thats about it.




unpacked, some slight paint chips on corner metal. not a big deal 




first surprise, wiring issue. i called Royall they are sending replacement board. they told me where the wires go and i spliced it together so i could get it going. 



all parts layed out




picture of firebox
looking over the grill and heat shield stuff , everything looked heavy duty   


so i started to assemle 



2 issues

leg holes were off on 3 of the legs requiring a bit of fineese to get all the bolts in.

when mounting the fan, the pre drilled holes were way to small to get self tapping screws to go in through the heavy gauge steel by hand. i got out the cordless drill and put those in.

took about 45 minutes to put together with the leg issues. 



the new deck team side by side ! 


started the burn in with BM cherry pellets 
about 58F 20%H outside

after about a hour the high temp was around 420F 




Time for a little test of grilling, the only thing i had to cook was chicken breast so i tried that first. i did put the CI grill plates out of my gas grill in here to try and get better results.
came out pretty good, the grill plates got to about 420-500 degrees with the temp all the way up 




more to come !


----------



## thunderdome (Mar 17, 2010)

cool new smoker/grill.

Is it just like a traeger?


----------



## smokey bones (Mar 17, 2010)

same idea, the lid on this one is taller and overall a little bit thicker steel construction


----------



## new vision (Mar 18, 2010)

SWWWWWEEEEEEETTTTTT!!!!!!


----------



## chefrob (Mar 18, 2010)

congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 18, 2010)

Congrats on the new smoker


----------



## striper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congrats on the new smoker.  I was amazed at how close it resembles the Treager though.  Believe me you will grow to love that control.


----------



## bbqhead (Mar 18, 2010)

welcome fellow pellet cooker! I've never seen that brand of cooker, but I'm sure you'll enjoy it. I just got one about that size by louisana-grills, a pellet cooker also, I like it.


----------



## timtimmay (Mar 18, 2010)

Congrats on the new smoker, it looks great!


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 18, 2010)

Congrats on the new smoker, new toys are fun. I just bought a new grill, its a combo 3 burner gas on one side, and a charcoal grill on the other, and I also just bought a vertical propane smoker, I like it a lot. My wife wanted a new fridge and a new upright freezer, and we needed a new grill, so we went to Sears, and I worked a deal with the manager, and got all 3 for just over $2000.


----------



## smokey bones (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks everybody !

i could use a bigger fridge too ... especially now 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






here she is in action with some bacon
had it at 250 setting..if i remember correctly.
it came out good, it had a crispyness to it but was still a bit flexible


----------



## tom s (Jun 30, 2014)

I was looking at a Utube on Lollypop chicken and he cooked it on a Royal Tailgater Pellet Grill. I looked like there was plenty of room but it was still small enough to take with camping. If I bought one and my wife found out how much it was I would really be in for it. Hope you have good luck with it.


----------



## rtbbq2 (Jul 1, 2014)

Awesome, Just in time for the 4th....


----------



## sam42830 (Jul 1, 2014)

To Lizziejoy,

I have some questions for you.  I have been looking at the Pellet Pro Grill.  How long have you had yours?  Which size did you get?  Have you been happy w/the grill?  Any problems/concerns?  Would appreciate any information you can pass on.

Thanks,

Sandy


----------



## dilettit (Jul 2, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## frosty (Jul 2, 2014)

Shore is purty!  great work so far, and lots more goodies to come.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## sam42830 (Jul 4, 2014)

To Lizziejoy,

Thanks for your information.  Happy 4th. to you & your family

Sandy


----------

